# British Powerlifting Congress Welsh Champs



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

BPC Welsh Saturday 12 April - Chance to see the some of the strongest men in Britain lifting


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You going to show them what squattings all about matey?


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll be doing my best Chris. Training is going well enough, at the minute. Martin who you met at Catt's came down again the other night and looked very strong on the bench and pressed 190 easily.

The BWLA North West unequipped is on the 13th, the following day in Rhino's Gym, Oldham. I know a very promising 125kgs lifter who should be entering that!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

LMAO!! Not yet, my friend. Squats & deads are up slightly, bench is still lagging 

Martin is a strong boy. His eyes nearly came out of their sockets when he squatted that 305kg!! mg:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

im going to watch and get p1ssed


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm there.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

One week to go to this comp - a few lads who post on here are lifting - come along if you are in the South Wales area.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

i might pop up !! see what happens , should be a good comp


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Its was a good day, I believe you're on for 900 at the brits porkpie.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Great competition down in sunny Port Talbot yesterday. Lots of good lifts - most notably Neil Deighton doing 255kgs bench press at 90kgs and Neil is still a junior!

Big Ian Rutherford did a British record 265 bench press at 125kgs.

Chris Jenkins did an amazing 335 deadlift - got the lift cleanly but didn't ground the bar under control, so unluckily had to have it disqualified.

Porky Pie scraped 900kgs total together with a 360 squat, 230 bench and a 310 pull.

Next one out is the South Eastern in a few weeks in Windsor where I think JW007 will surprise a few people. After meeting him on Saturday he is as wide as he is tall.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well done mate! :biggrin:

Yeah, JW007 looks massive in his pics. Go get em'!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah JW is a short @rse, 

Well done Dai, sorry I could not make it, but will see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> Great competition down in sunny Port Talbot yesterday. Lots of good lifts - most notably Neil Deighton doing 255kgs bench press at 90kgs and Neil is still a junior!
> 
> Big Ian Rutherford did a British record 265 bench press at 125kgs.
> 
> ...


Those lifts where fvcking amazing especially chris's dl, he'll get it at the brits for sure though.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you Dai, You will be good at the British. I heared Craig is going up to 125kg, he looked bloody massive. He has so much muscle he is very impressive to look at.... Who is that guy with the good physique you introduced me to?


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

chris jenkins said:


> Thank you Dai, You will be good at the British. I heared Craig is going up to 125kg, he looked bloody massive. He has so much muscle he is very impressive to look at.... Who is that guy with the good physique you introduced me to?


That was JW007, I introduced you to.

I don't know at what weight Craig will lift or even if he will lift this year. His wife is due one week after the Brits so he's concentrating on that first and foremost. It would be good to see him and Del go at it at 110kgs though.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Great competition down in sunny Port Talbot yesterday. Lots of good lifts - most notably Neil Deighton doing 255kgs bench press at 90kgs and Neil is still a junior!
> 
> Big Ian Rutherford did a British record 265 bench press at 125kgs.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, net been down again.

Was some good lifting sunday, was impressed with your 230kg bench, and 245kg was not far off, and 310DL flew up mate, plenty left in tank.

Was a good win for porky

Got a lot to live up to

Got 230 in gym on bench yest in last session so all is not lost, just got to eat for england next week or so to put some weight on lol.....

Was impressive lifting from Chris jenkins, shame about DL









Yeahi think it will be a very good move for craig to move up to 125kgs lol

Did look massive


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> *Yeah JW is a short @rse*,
> 
> Well done Dai, sorry I could not make it, but will see you in a couple of weeks.


BOG OFF 

I was much taller than all the 80kg lifters


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers JW bro, nice to meet you matey. Your a unit in person!!! Dai lifted well considering he had a nasty injury not that long back, you never know with Dai he could go one better and hit a 1000kg at the British. The bar we used for deadlift wasnt the best and I know for a fact there is a possible 20kg more on an Okie deadlift bar, so I expect Dai will go well over 900kg total.

Craig will come in to his own if he stay's at 125kg, I can only see him getting stronger to be honest. The amount of muscle he has is mind boggling, I wonder if he will squat 500kg at 125kg????


----------

